

The Literally Sexy, Sexy Password Field - ksat
http://ksat.me/the-literally-sexy-sexy-password-field/

======
benwerd
Or, y'know, some other image set that doesn't reinforce tech's already wobbly
gender stereotyping.

------
instakill
There is no way I'd ever remember those dance moves.

~~~
51Cards
I don't think the goal is to remember all the moves, just the final one which
is based on a hash of your password. If she doesn't end up in the right pose
you typed wrong.

Still, of dubious worth IMO.

------
wmeredith
How is this useful? I don't get it.

------
Lewton
I was expecting this to be a password strength checker, that showed a woman
stripping based on how strong your password was... As an insentive

------
poundy
Interesting, try typing in "handsup" or "handsdown"

------
dcarlson
this will not end well for you.

